# I'm going to turn into a freak this cycle!



## Rage Strength (Sep 5, 2013)

Hey guys. Thought I'd post my current cycle that I'm running and some modifications I will be making to it in the next few months. First I want to say that I recently hired a well known trainer in my area who has trained several top amateurs and has been successful in turning these guys into freaks. I mean those freakish looking guys that you'd typically see on a supplement cover or magazine. He's made modifications to pretty much everything including my training, upping the food a lot, and lastly the drug protocols. As many of you know I got two major setbacks including a herniated disc and rotator cuff injury that put me out of the gym for a while. I've been at it harder than ever these past few months though. I'm currently running test, 50mg anadrol, 20-30iu slin 4-5x a week, and 50mcg t3 Ed. Been on the slin for a week now and have put on 10lbs from it. Definately is making me fuller. I've got 3 more weeks of the anadrol and plan on adding in tren ace in the next few weeks. Here's the cycle layout-
750-1g test e - 1-16
75-100mg tren a Ed- 4-16
50mg anadrol Ed 3-7
Slin 30-40iu 4-5x a week -4 weeks on 4 weeks off
1mg letro 2x a week
Metformin 4 weeks I'm off slin to regain insulin sensitivity
50mch T3 Ed 1-16
Many of you will say I'm crazy for running this, but my ultimate goal is to have a near pro physique in the next upcoming years. This is how freaks are born. I don't care what anyone says but more drugs and more food will turn you into a freak. When I step on stage next year I want to make a BOOM! Several top level guys I've talked to take ungodly amounts of gear. I'm talking 5grams, gh, and slin. So this cycle is really modest compared to some of the guys on stage.


----------



## Rage Strength (Sep 5, 2013)

Forgot to include my stats..
5"6, 190-195 9-10%bf
Lifts: bench:325x2 
Squat: never go over 315, but do 15-20reps
Deadlift: 585x4
Db Hammer curl 100s for 12
18 1/2 inch arms
Long narrow build, long arms, short torso, small joints..
Goal is 220-225 by winter..


----------



## SuperBane (Sep 5, 2013)

Holy shit!
From where I'm sitting looks like you threw the whole toolbox at it!
I hope you reach attain & maintain your goals!

Any pics along the way?
In the mean time pass me that lunchbox bro, It tis bulk season.


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 5, 2013)

When do you plan on stepping on stage? Personally I'd save the tren for the months leading up to a show. You could run a lot more test, deca, dbol, EQ for the cost of tren-ace. Also how are you liking the Drol @ 50mg/day? A lot of guys won't run less than 100mg/day if its the only oral, I always wondered if you could get away with a low dose of Drol.


----------



## Rage Strength (Sep 5, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> Holy shit!
> From where I'm sitting looks like you threw the whole toolbox at it!
> I hope you reach attain & maintain your goals!
> 
> ...



Sure did brother! Thank you. I would've thrown some growth in there, but I don't want to use up all my options quite yet. Moneys kind of tight too, now that I have to pay for literally everything now that I just moved(split up with me ex-fiancé..). Definitely! As soon as I get my broken iPhone fixed ill post up some pics. Just to give you a general idea, my avi is me when I was depleted..


----------



## Rage Strength (Sep 5, 2013)

TheLupinator said:


> When do you plan on stepping on stage? Personally I'd save the tren for the months leading up to a show. You could run a lot more test, deca, dbol, EQ for the cost of tren-ace. Also how are you liking the Drol @ 50mg/day? A lot of guys won't run less than 100mg/day if its the only oral, I always wondered if you could get away with a low dose of Drol.



I was actually going to this September. I was already prepping for it but had to pull out though because I found out my house sold.. So the whole moving process set my diet and training back somewhat. Just decided to say fuck it and take the rest of this year off to add some serious size to my frame. After my injury I lost a lot of development in my back and legs, so it was just as well I didn't get to step on stage this year. I'll be doing one next April though. I know, but the tren seems to put on more actual lbm on me than deca or any of those combined will. It conditions the muscle better than any of those combined in my experience. Looking to possibly drop some body fat too as I bulk whiich is very much possible if my diets 100% spot on. I just take as a pre workout and it works good. I'm not a big orals guy anymore, so I use the least of those I can usually.


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 5, 2013)

...hey RS...that's a lot of gear but you sound well supervised....and sounds like you are determined to compete.

Is this the first time you've run slin?  Putting on 10 pounds is one week is crazy.....please tell us more....how did you do i t.... timing ..... dosage ... diet....which type of slin...?


----------



## Rage Strength (Sep 5, 2013)

transcend2007 said:


> ...hey RS...that's a lot of gear but you sound well supervised....and sounds like you are determined to compete.
> 
> Is this the first time you've run slin?  Putting on 10 pounds is one week is crazy.....please tell us more....how did you do i t.... timing ..... dosage ... diet....which type of slin...?



I've built up somewhat to these doses. For example, I've ran tren a on short cuts twice at 75 up to 100mg ed. Same with the test. Just kicking it up a notch this cycle per say. Yeah, I've been we'll advised by my coach too. Dudes got over 30 years exp. in bodybuilding and training. He's an old fart, but definitely knows his shit lol. Yes, it is. I started at 10iu and didn't even need any simple carbs and didn't go hypo. Now I'm dosing it 15-20iu per shot. Once as soon as I get up subq for slower release, eat a good amount of Ezekiel bread so I don't go hypo. Then I'll take another shot pre workout IM usually in triceps. Pre workout is a cup of oatmeal mixed with carb masters, and some chicken. I'll pack a shake for during my workout that includes 3 scoops of cytocarb 2 mixed with 6 tbsp dextrose and 2 scoops whey. Then I usually do another shot post workout IM as well to get it to hit my system quick. Within an hour ill eat my post workout meal which includes chicken, 1 cup white rice, 1 cup brown rice, and plenty of ketchup lol. It's humulin r. I get a total of about 10meals a day always with some form of carbs and protein. Eliminate fat since I don't want to get fat with the slin... Always have gummy bears on hand in case I were to go hypo. Macros by end of the day are usually 500-600g protein, 3-500g carbs depending what I'm training, maybe 20-30g of fat from the chicken and all other foods that have small amounts of fat.. On the days I don't take slin which is typically on ab day I'll go low carbs and get some good fats in that day. Training split is
Day 1: chest, shoulders, traps, tris
Day 2: Abs and calves
Day 3: back and bis
Day 4: legs and calves
Repeat or take a day off if I feel the need..


----------



## Rage Strength (Sep 5, 2013)

Since I've been on the t3 I have a very fast metabolism so. Tend to eat junk now more frequently than I was before. A favorite is ice cream and poptarts post workout lol. Or yesterday I made whole wheat berry muffins mixed with a cup of egg whites and 3 scoops of strawberry whey and added in rhaspberries and blueberries. It was damn good lol


----------



## losieloos (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice cycle, hope you get your results


----------



## Rage Strength (Sep 5, 2013)

losieloos said:


> Nice cycle, hope you get your results



Thanks brother! As long as I don't get any injuries I should


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks RS, that's a plethora of great info.  I hope you don't mind I coped and pasted it out info a page I am using to research and better understand slin.  It is amazing the results that people are getting with it.  Please keep us posted on your 4 weeks on slin 4 weeks off.



Rage Strength said:


> I've built up somewhat to these doses. For example, I've ran tren a on short cuts twice at 75 up to 100mg ed. Same with the test. Just kicking it up a notch this cycle per say. Yeah, I've been we'll advised by my coach too. Dudes got over 30 years exp. in bodybuilding and training. He's an old fart, but definitely knows his shit lol. Yes, it is. I started at 10iu and didn't even need any simple carbs and didn't go hypo. Now I'm dosing it 15-20iu per shot. Once as soon as I get up subq for slower release, eat a good amount of Ezekiel bread so I don't go hypo. Then I'll take another shot pre workout IM usually in triceps. Pre workout is a cup of oatmeal mixed with carb masters, and some chicken. I'll pack a shake for during my workout that includes 3 scoops of cytocarb 2 mixed with 6 tbsp dextrose and 2 scoops whey. Then I usually do another shot post workout IM as well to get it to hit my system quick. Within an hour ill eat my post workout meal which includes chicken, 1 cup white rice, 1 cup brown rice, and plenty of ketchup lol. It's humulin r. I get a total of about 10meals a day always with some form of carbs and protein. Eliminate fat since I don't want to get fat with the slin... Always have gummy bears on hand in case I were to go hypo. Macros by end of the day are usually 500-600g protein, 3-500g carbs depending what I'm training, maybe 20-30g of fat from the chicken and all other foods that have small amounts of fat.. On the days I don't take slin which is typically on ab day I'll go low carbs and get some good fats in that day. Training split is
> Day 1: chest, shoulders, traps, tris
> Day 2: Abs and calves
> Day 3: back and bis
> ...


----------



## creekrat (Sep 5, 2013)

I didn't see anything about the kitchen sink.  Damn brother, hope you achieve your goal


----------



## Rage Strength (Sep 5, 2013)

transcend2007 said:


> Thanks RS, that's a plethora of great info.  I hope you don't mind I coped and pasted it out info a page I am using to research and better understand slin.  It is amazing the results that people are getting with it.  Please keep us posted on your 4 weeks on slin 4 weeks off.



That's interesting. Yeah, I'd be honored to be part of the research lol. What info have you found so far? It's amazing stuff man. Today I db benched the 130s like nothing earlier! Never been this full and strong. I swear I put on 10lbs overnight lol. The biggest change I've seen so far has been the fullness of my muscles. My delts have more of a boulder shape to them now. For plenty of states at the gym today. I've noticed many guys seem to respond differently to slin. Some go hypo at such lower doses while others like myself can go high on the slin without any ill effects. I also read you're able to handle more slin if on t3. I've gained a lot of water, but it doesn't seem like I've gained any fat. I can barely see my abs now, but I still have vascularity on my obliques. Not too worried about abs for now, so nbd.


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 5, 2013)

I have no clue why you chose those compounds and dosages, and say that's how pros are born..especially with tren?? Exotics are saved for pre contest...

Better cycle:

Offseason cruise:
1g test e
500-1g deca
5iu gh
Slin
Intermittent usage of anadrol/dbol for at least 8 weeks
Letro

For offseason blasts, do 1g test, 1g deca, dbol/anadrol 8 weeks minimum, 5iu gh, slin..if you're really serious throw in 500mg-1g EQ with the blast

I won't even mention precontest, especially if you think TRENBOLONE should be used in OFFSEASON

non Rage Strength: *DO NOT FOLLOW THIS PROTOCOL...ONLY FOR TRYING TO BUILD UP TO PRO*


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 5, 2013)

By the way, best of luck

I share pretty much the same goal..the wife has even been asking if I thought about competing..hmmmm


----------



## Rage Strength (Sep 5, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> I have no clue why you chose those compounds and dosages, and say that's how pros are born..especially with tren?? Exotics are saved for pre contest...
> 
> Better cycle:
> 
> ...



Everyone's body is different so I don't know why you're so critical of the cycle... Yes tren is usually ran pre contest, but it can be ran in the offseason too.. Theres no rule Saying it can't.. I've only ran tren on cuts so I want to see what it can do for me on a caloric surplus.. I've ran deca before and wasn't much of a fan of it tbh.. Yes it does lubricate the joints good, but the deca dick and extreme bloat isn't something I exactly favor.. And as I said before tren will put more actual lbm on you..  The drol will more than likely be ran 8 weeks as well.. Once my tren runs out I will more than likely replace it with NPP.. Doesn't seem to have as much ill effects on me as the deca.. I never said I advise anyone to do this. This cycle was made individually for me and how my body reacts to these compounds..


----------



## Rage Strength (Sep 5, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> By the way, best of luck
> 
> I share pretty much the same goal..the wife has even been asking if I thought about competing..hmmmm



Thanks. This is my first heavy cycle I'd say, so I'm sure the results in the end will be good as long as I keep my food intake as high as I have lately. You haven't competed yet? Based on your avi you have a pretty solid physique


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 5, 2013)

Rage Strength said:


> Everyone's body is different so I don't know why you're so critical of the cycle... Yes tren is usually ran pre contest, but it can be ran in the offseason too.. Theres no rule Saying it can't.. I've only ran tren on cuts so I want to see what it can do for me on a caloric surplus.. I've ran deca before and wasn't much of a fan of it tbh.. Yes it does lubricate the joints good, but the deca dick and extreme bloat isn't something I exactly favor.. And as I said before tren will put more actual lbm on you..  The drol will more than likely be ran 8 weeks as well.. Once my tren runs out I will more than likely replace it with NPP.. Doesn't seem to have as much ill effects on me as the deca.. I never said I advise anyone to do this. This cycle was made individually for me and how my body reacts to these compounds..



Well, sorry for sounding too critical; I get passionate lol

You are correct when you say everyones different; however the goal of the offseason is to gain as much mass as possible-

Since tren raises metabolism so much, this makes that job that much harder. That's why test, deca, eq are used, especially when time can NOT be wasted...you said you like NPP (NPP usually is used precontest-shorter ester allows you to drop nandrolones even closer to the contest vs deca)

Do 500mg-1g NPP instead of the deca then

Just throwing some tips out there (efficiency=best to me), hope I didn't come off too brash again lol

Haven't competed yet...but wife keeps asking here lately lol only time will tell..


----------



## Rage Strength (Sep 5, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> Well, sorry for sounding too critical; I get passionate lol
> 
> You are correct when you say everyones different; however the goal of the offseason is to gain as much mass as possible-
> 
> ...



Gotcha man. Appreciate the solid advice! I've got a fatter body type so I love tren because it eats away my fat and puts on size lol, even though I'm the leanest I've ever been on a bulk atm. I'll more than likely add in the NPP at that dose then. I would love to get on some gh, but right now funds are tight ATM so that ones going to have to wait a bit. Nah man you're good. I'm sensitive sometimes myself.. Even if I don't go pro, having that freakish physique alone will make me happy. I'm not in a huge rush really, but getting to my goal faster is always a plus. For now I just want to make a name for myself down here. Hopefully get a sponsorship. Keep at brother!


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 6, 2013)

Rage Strength said:


> Gotcha man. Appreciate the solid advice! I've got a fatter body type so I love tren because it eats away my fat and puts on size lol, even though I'm the leanest I've ever been on a bulk atm. I'll more than likely add in the NPP at that dose then. I would love to get on some gh, but right now funds are tight ATM so that ones going to have to wait a bit. Nah man you're good. I'm sensitive sometimes myself.. Even if I don't go pro, having that freakish physique alone will make me happy. I'm not in a huge rush really, but getting to my goal faster is always a plus. For now I just want to make a name for myself down here. Hopefully get a sponsorship. Keep at brother!



I know what ya mean about the BF issue-this is why GH is used along with letro; no abdominals will be lost

HOWEVER, you're still a fairly young guy-just use more AAS since GH cant be afforded at the moment

Also rule no.1: NEVER come off..it's the price you gotta pay the piper for freak status

I gotta say, it feels good to have at least ONE other person that has my same goal in mind

And like you, if I don't ever compete, it'd be nice to be sponsored..a la Vic Richards or so

Keep it up..and eat a shit ton (use a triple whopper or two if needed)

And post when you're gonna do some shredding!


----------



## Rage Strength (Sep 6, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> I know what ya mean about the BF issue-this is why GH is used along with letro; no abdominals will be lost
> 
> HOWEVER, you're still a fairly young guy-just use more AAS since GH cant be afforded at the moment
> 
> ...



They say tren's a poor mans gh lol. I'm making great progress without it for now, so it'll be something to use down the road before I use up all my options.. Yeah I never come off. In my fumble opinion, if you're going to juice with the endeavor of becoming a freak(our goals), then you just end up losing progress you made with that cycle. Not to mention I have low test naturally, so coming off would be a hell hole either way you look at it. Will do! Thanks brother. Yeah, I load up on ice cream a lot I must say lol. I won't be doing any cutting for a while. Most dreaded part anyway.. I just got done with a mini 6 week cut and it was hell. I did get to my goal though so can't complain now.


----------



## Bigwhite (Sep 6, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> I have no clue why you chose those compounds and dosages, and say that's how pros are born..especially with tren?? Exotics are saved for pre contest...
> 
> Better cycle:
> 
> ...



^^^^Best advice in this thread. Saved me from typing...lol


----------



## Rage Strength (Sep 7, 2013)

Yesterday and today are my off days for slin. Trained abs, calves, and obliques yesterday. Taking today off before I hit it hard again with back and bis tomorrow... Getting my fats in these past few days since I don't have to worry about watching them without the slin.. Moved to a new house yesterday so I've been moving boxes and unpacking all day.. Tiring shit


----------



## JAXNY (Sep 7, 2013)

I see where you're going with the Tren. 
Go for it. Experimenting and thinking outside the box
Sometimes yields great results. 
Good luck, let us know how your results turn out.


----------



## Rage Strength (Sep 7, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> I see where you're going with the Tren.
> Go for it. Experimenting and thinking outside the box
> Sometimes yields great results.
> Good luck, let us know how your results turn out.



Hell yeah! Thanks brother. Yeah, I feel I already have enough "wet" compounds in my cycle so I figured I'd add something that's more androgenic and hasn't failed me. Even on a cut I tend to add a small amount of size on it so I wonder what it'll do when there's an abundance of calories. I'd rather gain more pounds of solid weight rather than just pure water/bloat. My goal is to add as much strength as possible as well which is another reason I'm adding it in.. Chasing that 800lb dead


----------



## losieloos (Sep 8, 2013)

Im going pro with you rage strength.


----------



## Rage Strength (Sep 8, 2013)

losieloos said:


> Im going pro with you rage strength.



Lets do it lol!! Might need some extra money to pay off the judges


----------

